# Anti rust boxes/cases



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone use the anti rust cases / boxes that Flambeau and Plano make? Do they even work?

Any tips for keeping rust off or minimizing of plug treble hook rust?


----------



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have the ones with the blue inserts, I think its Flambeau. They do seem to work and have held up for a long time. I don't have rust issues anymore really. I never throw wet salty hooks or jig heads back in there. I rinse them and dry them first, but between the box and doing that I have had no rust. I took the extra blue coated dividers I wasn't using and placed them in my other boxes as well and it does the same job.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Just do freshwater rinse, towel dry, and some cheap desiccants in the box. Should be fine and doesn't require you to change your entire setup. 

There were some decent reusable desiccants on Amazon that once they saturate, you can microwave them to dry them out and reuse them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have them and they do seem to work. I have taken some of the extra tabs and put them in other boxes and they have controlled the rust very well.


----------

